# Michigan handle?



## french_guy (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry for my ignorance, but what is a michigan handle on a steelhead or salmon noodle rod?


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats the handle where the grip is longer in front of the reel seat than behind the seat.





http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.5013872903259012&pid=15.1


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Short butt.


----------



## french_guy (Aug 29, 2009)

And does it take a regular spinning reel?


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

yep, the only differance is realy how you fight the fish. a standard "fighting" butt is usually dug into your belly area. A michigan handle pretty much forces you to fight the fish with just your arm. Its really a preference thing. IMO a michigan handle offers easier movement for the angler when fighting a fish that requires some work. It changes the leverage point......


----------



## french_guy (Aug 29, 2009)

So it's like a fly rod, but with a spinning reel?


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

kinda. It does a have a butt section of handle but pretty much fights more like a fly rod than typical spinning gear.


----------



## french_guy (Aug 29, 2009)

boomer_x7 said:


> yep, the only differance is realy how you fight the fish. a standard "fighting" butt is usually dug into your belly area. A michigan handle pretty much forces you to fight the fish with just your arm. Its really a preference thing. IMO a michigan handle offers easier movement for the angler when fighting a fish that requires some work. It changes the leverage point......


So basically, you hold the rod with your right hand for example, and you use the reel with the left but at a lower level...not like a normal spinning rod where both hand are at the same level?
Isn't that "weird"?
I'm asking because I'm planning to buy one for the next steelhead run


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

That's why it's called a preference. Either you like it or you don't.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

you could/can. Some people do. Personally i "reel" like any other rod. Hands at same level but fight with right hand on front grip. That i guess is what makes it different from just useing a fly rod with spinning gear. The rear butt section helps with balance for reeling like normal.


----------



## french_guy (Aug 29, 2009)

Is this one a good choice?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/19341705?...00501950&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=34455972070&veh=sem
What is best:9' or 10'?


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

what is best is a loaded question.... Personaly i'm a st. croix guy. Others will have there favorite. The rod you linked to i am not familiar with. My guess would be that like most rods in that price range, that it would be ok for a starter rod. If you are serious about steelheading you will find yourself quicky wanting to upgrade.

Above all though i would say a reel with a smooth drag is more important. 

The trick is to get a rod and reel that work together!


----------



## french_guy (Aug 29, 2009)

What would be a good combo at a reasonable price?


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

what do you consider reasonable?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I would spend more money on a quality reel over a rod. It would be best to have quality in both rod and reel, but a good drag is more important to me. I run Pflueger President reels. You can find them for around 50-60 bucks and they are a good reel for the money. I have used cheap traverse bay tackle rods (30 bucks on sale) for steelhead and salmon. They have worked, but they are by no means a good rod. I have a Berkley air IM8 ($80ish) and it has a lot more sensitivity than the cheap rods. 

On a side note, I prefer a Michigan handle. Makes moving the rod around much easier with a shorter butt section.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

french_guy said:


> Is this one a good choice?
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/19341705?...00501950&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=34455972070&veh=sem
> What is best:9' or 10'?


IMHO, the butt section is too short on that rod. In general and again on personal preferences, a butt section around 5" works out better for a Michigan style grip. Also, alot of guys using Michigan handles like to grip the rod above the reel seat. It puts the weight of the reel behind their hand and balances the rod in their hand better, especially if using a rod longer than 9'. 

Problem that some people, including me, have with traditional long handle steelhead/salmon rods for river fishing is the long butt grip hits your side, hangs up on your vest etc, and in general becomes a PITA. Seems like taller guys have less of a problem with this.

Here's what I think is a great choice for 50.00
http://www.overtons.com/modperl/pro...&i=435794&r=view&aID=605A2D&cID=NEXTAG_435794
I picked one up for my son at Gander Mtn. and so far so good. Has a real nice action and is lightweight, and not really tip heavy like so many others in this length. I would pick this rod over some rods that cost 2-3 times more. There are a couple of different handles I've seen for this 10'6". I picked up the one that had the regular length spinning rod handle as it balanced the rod much better and is nice to fish. The one with the traditional long butt handle was way too long.

When looking at salmon/steelhead stream rods, grip the handle where you usually will hold a rod and lay the butt grip against your forearm. If the butt handle extends to or past your elbow, it will get in your way. Long butt handles are fine for pier fishing where you are using two hands to cast a lure or bait as far as possible, but can get in the way for stream fishing IMHO.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Good advice from REG. In case you didn't know, a "noodle" rod has a very soft/slow action, as you can bend it almost tip to butt end, kind of like a giant "C" shape, and are designed mainly for 2-4# leaders.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

REG said:


> Here's what I think is a great choice for 50.00
> http://www.overtons.com/modperl/pro...&i=435794&r=view&aID=605A2D&cID=NEXTAG_435794
> .


My Dad has that same rod and really likes it, even though he only uses it for bass, walleye, and gills. I borrowed it to bounce flies a couple times and it has a pretty good feel and sensitivity.

I have a couple rods with MI handles and they feel a little awkward since I'm used to the traditional style. I notice it more when casting but I do have an easier time fighting and leading fish to the net with a MI handle.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Unless you plan to use it only for side drifting or maybe running floats I would think long and hard about getting one. I have 3 rods with a Michigan handle and its a pain for casting baits, much better for side drifting.


----------



## french_guy (Aug 29, 2009)

So what would be a good "universal" handle, if it exists?


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

french_guy said:


> So what would be a good "universal" handle, if it exists?


8" foregrip 8" rear grip, get the best of both worlds.


----------

